# Landstar UTV - made by American Landmaster



## Buford_Dawg (May 31, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with one of these.  I have talked to several hunters recently who had them and they gave me favorable opinions of them.  One was a dedicated hog hunter who uses it every week for hog hunting in swamps around Broad River in Madison, Elbert and Oglethorpe counties.  He said his is a work horse.  So, I priced one out and for the price they seem really attractive.  Has the Honda GX engine which is a terrific and time tested engine.

https://americanlandmaster.com/utv/landstar-ls450/


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 31, 2017)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Anyone have any experience with one of these.  I have talked to several hunters recently who had them and they gave me favorable opinions of them.  One was a dedicated hog hunter who uses it every week for hog hunting in swamps around Broad River in Madison, Elbert and Oglethorpe counties.  He said his is a work horse.  So, I priced one out and for the price they seem really attractive.  Has the Honda GX engine which is a terrific and time tested engine.
> 
> https://americanlandmaster.com/utv/landstar-ls450/




Landmaster builds lots of different brands.

Landmaster and Chuckwagon being 2 of them.  I have a 4WD chuckwagon with the Subaru engine.  The carb has always had a stumble in it when accelerating.  We have tried a different carb, cleaning the old carb and all kinds of stuff, but it still stumbles.

The basic machine is great.  The only problems I have had with it are the rubber boots covering the half shafts in the front wheel drive, and covering the pinion steering ends.

If mine had a Honda engine, I would be the happiest fellow around.  The Subaru ain't a bad engine, it just isn't as smooth running as the Honda.


----------



## 660griz (May 31, 2017)

I couldn't find where they put a Honda engine in a 4x4. Did I miss something.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 31, 2017)

I know they use to put Honda engines in the 4X4 model.

The Subaru/Robin is good as far as the build and basics of the engine, but the carb stinks. 

There is nothing to bolting down an engine, aligning the belt and off you go, if you wanted to change the engine out.


----------



## rayjay (May 31, 2017)

The problem with the carb is that the motors are really designed for running a constant speed and the carb doesn't have an accelerator pump built in. When you hit the gas, air [ being lighter than gas ] accelerates very rapidly down the carb throat but the fuel in the float bowl has a lag before it catches up to the air flow. A lean bog is the result. I had a Gator that was bad about it. Surprisingly, running E0 [ no ethanol, straight gas ] almost completely solved the issue.


----------



## Warrenco (May 31, 2017)

They've redesigned them for 2016, maybe for 17, cantvremember. They are very good quality made utvs. Not fast, but durable. Honda and suburu engines. Better warranty than most of your big named brands. There's a dealer in millidgeville and I know swinehaets near Athens is another. I'm thinking about ordering one. They also use Koehler and Briggs motors too I think


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 1, 2017)

*Yes, they use different engines per model*

The one I am looking at uses the Honda engine.  My research shows they are dependable utv's.  Not made for joy riding and going fast, but get about 25 mph.  More of a Mule type utv.  That is what I am looking for personally.  I am going to go test ride one this weekend hopefully.  Made in Louisiana I recall.


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow! You can get a hard top AND plastic windshield for what Polaris wants for JUST a fold down plastic windshield. Their accessories seem to be priced very good. First I've seen of these, let us know if you get one!


----------



## Warrenco (Jun 3, 2017)

I went and test drove them today. Really good torque. Me and the salesmen and my little daughter rode, about 650 pounds in it and had no issues climbing a rather large hill. The 350 or the 450. No bells and whistles, but I like that


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 3, 2017)

No idea on this specific brand, but with off brands, parts can be difficult to find after a few years.


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 3, 2017)

My FIL has one and it's a very solid machine! His has the Kawasaki engine and is a torque monster. Hasn't had it long so I can't say much on longevity. But at it's price point I see it as very hard to beat. It's utilitarian and if bells, whistles, and a plush ride is what you seek, look else where.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 9, 2017)

Warrenco said:


> I went and test drove them today. Really good torque. Me and the salesmen and my little daughter rode, about 650 pounds in it and had no issues climbing a rather large hill. The 350 or the 450. No bells and whistles, but I like that



Do you recall if they had "dealer markup" on the pricing??
Or was it you pay MSRP + tax?

Can't tell you how many times I went to purchase a 4 wheeler, SXS, and jet ski.  Willing to pay MSRP + tax, then come to find out they have "shipping, prep, & misc fees added".


----------

